# NEW FLORIDA GLAMOUR FORUM



## RandyF (Aug 11, 2003)

Just wanted everyone to know about the new Florida Glamour Forum at
http://www.floridaglamourforum.com

It is free you must register to make a post.

thank you

RandyF


----------

